# Renewing US Passport After Becoming Naturalized Italian Citizen



## GGBianco (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello! I am about to become a naturalized Italian citizen (through marriage to an Italian citizen). Soon after, I will have to renew my US Passport. On the passport application I understand that I will need to cross out the section regarding becoming a naturalized citizen of another country and taking an oath of allegiance. Does anybody have personal experience on what needs to be included in the attached statement explaining the above "cross outs?" 

Thank you!
GG


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

From what I've read elsewhere, simply attach a letter that you sign and date. The letter should include a simple, truthful statement. Here's some sample text:

_I, (your full name), acquired Italian citizenship on (date) as the spouse of an Italian citizen. It was not my intention to relinquish my U.S. citizenship when I naturalized as an Italian citizen._

Notarization, witnessing, etc. is reportedly not required. Even so, if you're applying for a U.S. passport at a U.S. embassy or consulate it can't hurt to sign and date the letter in the presence of a consular officer.

On the U.S. passport application form you would cross out this particular text:

_been naturalized as a citizen of a foreign state; taken an oath or made an affirmation or other formal declaration of allegiance to a foreign state;_


----------

